# Iced filter coffee and clarification



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

As an alternative to cold brew I'm keen on exploring chilled filter coffee - but whenever I try it, it goes quite cloudy as it cools and doesn't look largely pleasant to drink) although tastes fine.

I've tried passing it through a filter paper from a batch brewer and it doesnt seem to have a lot of effect.

Has anyone got any wisdom on clarifying the end product, or treating it/subjecting it to certain conditions as it cools?

I'd like to ideally bottle the stuff and sell it in the shop I'm working in - but in low volumes (1 or 2L a batch)

Thanks!


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Could the cloudiness be gas breaking free as the water heats up? If it is, then I'd expect the cloudiness to be more white/ less brown than you'd expect with solids being held in suspension. Just a guess, never tried it myself.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

AndyDClements said:


> Could the cloudiness be gas breaking free as the water heats up? If it is, then I'd expect the cloudiness to be more white/ less brown than you'd expect with solids being held in suspension. Just a guess, never tried it myself.


It's clear when it's hot, just gets cloudy as it cools


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

@Stevie, how are you brewing the coffee? Are you letting it cool before filtering it? Pouring brewed coffee through a bare filter isn't likely to do much. How about pouring the cooled coffee into a Clever with a rinsed Chemex paper, let it settle for a while then drain? Maybe even skip the middle man, brew the whole lot in a Clever/Brewista immersion brewer, let it cool & drain cold. You could even sift out the sub 500um particles prior to brewing?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;WAP4qUGs-f8]


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Sugar? :-O 3g per cup.

It's still pretty hazy.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MWJB said:


> Sugar? :-O 3g per cup.
> 
> It's still pretty hazy.


Yep , some in the fridge at the moment though , ill tell you what it's like when i try


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Hot brewed Clever brew, 20% of grind sub 500um sifted out, Chemex paper, water in first, then coffee, left to cool, drawdown after 5hours 30min, no further filtration...








[/url]


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

This is for work so I have to make do with the equipment I have. Brewing on a Marco jet 6 in 3L batch. Letting it cool and then passing through another jet filter paper. It runs through the paper very fast so I reckon it's not doing a lot!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Stevie said:


> This is for work so I have to make do with the equipment I have. Brewing on a Marco jet 6 in 3L batch. Letting it cool and then passing through another jet filter paper. It runs through the paper very fast so I reckon it's not doing a lot!


So what you need to be doing when brewing your initial hot batch is grinding everso slightly finer, and sieving out a chunk of the very finest fines then using at least a triple layer of filter papers in your funnel. This method will give you more clarity at fridge temperature but won't taste anywhere near as true to your recipe when hot.

I learned to live with a bit of murkiness when chilling batch brew. It retains the roasters intended flavours without muting anything like cold brewing so often does, plus, it's super easy to do very well, way less mess, and most importantly for me, consistent.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Scotford said:


> So what you need to be doing when brewing your initial hot batch is grinding everso slightly finer, and sieving out a chunk of the very finest fines then using at least a triple layer of filter papers in your funnel. This method will give you more clarity at fridge temperature but won't taste anywhere near as true to your recipe when hot.
> 
> I learned to live with a bit of murkiness when chilling batch brew. It retains the roasters intended flavours without muting anything like cold brewing so often does, plus, it's super easy to do very well, way less mess, and most importantly for me, consistent.


Thanks Scott. Customers don't seem to mind the slightly cloudiness and its not as visible when served with ice.

Good idea on layering up the filter papers though, i'll try that tomorrow...


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

I use a Hario cold brew 1 litre glass thing, then filter using (normally takes 2) V60 filters...

100g coarse grind to 1 litre, left for 48 hours.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

MSM said:


> I use a Hario cold brew 1 litre glass thing, then filter using (normally takes 2) V60 filters...
> 
> View attachment 26935


Looks great!

Cheeky glass too









(I really wanted to say I liked your glass bottom . . . . )!


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

if you're serving with ice you could just pour a spro over ice instead, I know not the same however in a commercial setting it fixes the problem of prep & storing brewed in bulk. You can then make iced coffee on demand...

would your average punter appriciate the difference if they're not seeing the cloudyness on ice with filtered as is?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Stevie said:


> Thanks Scott. Customers don't seem to mind the slightly cloudiness and its not as visible when served with ice.
> 
> Good idea on layering up the filter papers though, i'll try that tomorrow...


How'd you get on? I've been sieving out a load of fines from the ek this week purely for batch chilled filter and getting really good results but it wastes a load of coffee. Think an extra 30+g of fines binned for a 110g dose per 2l.


----------

